# Lukz's progression



## Lukz (May 29, 2022)

I average about 30 and my PB is about 18. My goal is to average sub 20 (eventually) on 3x3, sub 5 on 2x2, and sub 15 0n skewb. I use 2 look oll and know a few plls. I am learning advanced f2l. Any suggestions on how to get faster?


----------



## Lukz (May 29, 2022)

My birthday is on June 28 so it's coming up! I asked for a new skewb (because all I have is a key chain skewb LOL ) a new 2x2, and some lube


----------



## Lukz (Jun 4, 2022)

I got some cubicle labs silk as an early birthday present.


----------



## Lukz (Jun 6, 2022)

PB average: 29.95


----------



## Tecknet (Jun 6, 2022)

Lukz said:


> I average about 30 and my PB is about 18. My goal is to average sub 20 (eventually) on 3x3, sub 5 on 2x2, and sub 15 0n skewb. I use 2 look oll and know a few plls. I am learning advanced f2l. Any suggestions on how to get faster?


Sub 5 on 2x2, I still can't be bothered to learn Ortega PBL Algs. Advice for 3x3 would be to start learning full PLL I guess, it't the most logical step


----------



## Lukz (Jun 7, 2022)

Tecknet said:


> Sub 5 on 2x2, I still can't be bothered to learn Ortega PBL Algs. Advice for 3x3 would be to start learning full PLL I guess, it't the most logical step


Thank you


----------



## Lukz (Jun 10, 2022)

I ordered a yxin little magic m 2x2 and a $5 mystery puzzle and realized I should have gotten a new skewb lol.


----------



## Lukz (Jun 12, 2022)

My new cubes came and the 2x2 is awesome but the mystery puzzle was a qiyI dna 3x3. I was hoping for a good quality cube like people on youtube get from them but I didn't.


----------



## Lukz (Jun 13, 2022)

new 2x2 PB: 4.31!
Also, my brother was ordering some new cubes so I had him order me a yuxin little magic skewb and I paid him. So now I can finaly get a skewb other than a keychain one!


----------



## Lukz (Jun 14, 2022)

I'm getting there!


----------



## Lukz (Jun 20, 2022)

I'm on vacation in emerald isle right now and I stopped at my uncle's cousin's house and my cousin gave me my first 5x5 and a qiyI thunderclap v1. I was able to solve the 5x5 with no help.


----------



## Lukz (Jun 27, 2022)

my grandma gave me $30 of thecubicle gift cards and I ordered a gan smart timer and a moyu rs3m 2020. I have a gan11 m duo but I want something not as valuable yet good to take on trips.(I don't want to lose my gan)


----------



## Lukz (Jun 27, 2022)

also sub 15 skewb average in weekly comp


----------



## Lukz (Jul 4, 2022)

Sorry I havn't been very active this past week. The 28Th was my birthday and I had friends over on July first. My friend kayden gave me the stackmat g5 bundle and stardust/lunar bundle. Now I have 2 timers but only 1 is comp legal.


----------



## Lukz (Jul 4, 2022)

Also I learned 4x4 but i'm very slow


----------



## Lukz (Jul 17, 2022)

I got myself a meilong 4x4 a few weeks ago and I now average under 3 minutes. Also, I juse spent half my money on a gan skewb enhanced (I only had a little over $50)


----------



## Lukz (Jul 17, 2022)

Also I now average sub 29 on 3x3 and sub 15 on skewb


----------



## Project O YT (Jul 17, 2022)

Lukz said:


> I average about 30 and my PB is about 18. My goal is to average sub 20 (eventually) on 3x3, sub 5 on 2x2, and sub 15 0n skewb. I use 2 look oll and know a few plls. I am learning advanced f2l. Any suggestions on how to get faster?


I have the exact same ambition for 3x3 but my PB is 24. And my 2x2 PB is 6.283


----------



## Lukz (Nov 8, 2022)

I have not been on lately because I haven't had much time. My averages:
2x2- 6 sec
3x3- 23 sec
skewb- 9 sec
4x4- 2 min


----------



## Lukz (Dec 26, 2022)

I just learned megaminx and I'm very slow, any tips?


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Dec 26, 2022)

Lukz said:


> I just learned megaminx and I'm very slow, any tips?


Practice.


----------

